# Yello-Bole question



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an estate briar Yello-Bole pipe. It is marked Honey Cured Briar KBB 2008. It has a metal stinger. There is a metal screen with 4 very small holes in the bottom of the bowl. I want to know if it belongs there before I attempt to remove it. 
Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Personally, I have never seen any in person, but I remember seeing them in pictures. I did a quick google search, and it appears to me that it definitely is suppose to be there. I found the following snippet:

"_This is also a Carburetor pipe. The Carburetor was another gimmick side-line that Kaywoodie used. They put a tiny aluminum pipe in the bottom center of the bowl. It extends a few millimeters up into the bowl so cleaning out the very bottom of the bowl is a little tricky because you have to clean around it. I also recommend running a pipe cleaner through the Carburetor to keep it from gunking up. The theory was that in addition to the "hot" air that came from drawing air down through the burning tobacco, a very small amount of "cool" air was also drawn in from the bottom through the Carburetor to "cool the smoke," you know, the usual.

I don't think the Carburetor makes any difference._"

Here is the page I found it on (only showed a side-view when I first viewed it. On verifying the link in my posts, it showed both side and underside shot, same as below link): link

Then, I happen to find the same page "cached" from google with a bottom view with what appears to be a hole which I am assuming is for the "cold air" to enter for the carburetor: link

Then, upon further search, and assuming that it truly is a carburetor pipe, here is a picture of a Kaywoodie ad for the carburetor pipe (I tried to attach the image, but it was too large and I didn't want to make it too small so you couldn't read it): link

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you NarJar. With your post I am getting closer to a answer. I am going to carefully clean it and research some more to confirm it. So far it does not appear that it can be remove. My pipe does not have the hole on the outside bottom of the bowl. The screen is inside on the bottom of the bowl and is solid disk like with the 4 holes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

voodoo101 said:


> My pipe does not have the hole on the outside bottom of the bowl. The screen is inside on the bottom of the bowl and is solid disk like with the 4 holes.


Sounding to me like a standard pipe screen. I'd be fairly confident in saying that it didn't come with the pipe and that you can safely ditch it.


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is a picture.

It appears the picture upload did not work.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Pictures would help.

Edit: Looks like you were doing that as I typed.

Yeah, that's not a normal pipe screen, at least not like any I've seen. The ones I've seen like that are pre-installed. That said, I have no idea what it would do to remove it. As Yello-Boles aren't very expensive and relatively easy to find, this might be a good opportunity for you to experiment a little.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like it might be a ceramic insert of some sort. I remember seeing some "stones" or something that you put in the bottom of your pipe that you can buy now, so maybe it was something like that you could get at the pipe store -- drop one in the bottom of your pipe for an instant "air pocket method". I don't remember ever seeing a Yello-Bowl for sale with anything like that in it, but who knows? Interesting.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Yello-Boles seem kind of odd. Have not seen that one and can only guess (from the picture) that was a way to cover up faulty alignment of the drilling. Kind of looks like it was mudded in place.

While on the Yello-Bole kick, here is my thrift shop YB after a half fast restoration. The hardest part was cleaning the screen.


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

After some careful work I got the metal screen out and all is well. I saved the screen intact in case it somehow becomes important. Most likely I will ditch it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Good deal, Jim. I does it look like it was factory installed?

Also, nice refurb, Bruce. I didn't know Yello-Bole made a Falcon variation. (I guess every did at some point. I have a Viking by Dr. Grabow.) What did they call it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom, I guess this is a hijack of Jim's thread but my Yello-Bowl is called an Aerogate and was made probably after Falcon moved to Britain in 1963. I would like to own the early Viking set that contained a stem and five different bowls as a smoking "kit" in a satin lined box. I also believe the Graybow and yellow-bowls actual might be interchangable but I am not sure yet.


----------



## voodoo101 (Dec 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Good deal, Jim. I does it look like it was factory installed?
> 
> Also, nice refurb, Bruce. I didn't know Yello-Bole made a Falcon variation. (I guess every did at some point. I have a Viking by Dr. Grabow.) What did they call it?


No, it does not look factory installed. Once out the inside of the bowl looked as it should. The screen must have been in early in the pipe's life as no cake on the bottom. I think it is a add on gadget. Before I got it out it sure looked like factory. In any case it is not going back in as I can see no real use for it.


----------

